# Just Ordered MRV and Have a ?



## HGS (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 3 HR20 DVRs and an H21 HD receiver. Called DTV to order MRV and was first told that I have all the needed equipment and just needed to have MRV enabled for $3 / mo. No additional equipment or installation needed. Hung up and called back and another rep told me the same thing. I asked her to check with someone with more technical training to see if I would need a SWiM conversion (my home is not SWiM) and DECA modules. She went to ask and came back and said 'yes you do'. 

Then she told me that she could not just sell me a package that included installation of DECA and SWiM modules. Despite the fact that I already have 3 DVRs and just want to add MRV, she said the only package available to me was a 4th DVR (to replace the H21) plus installation. It is a nice $149 package that includes installation, the DVR, the Cinema Connection kit, and the required SWiM conversion plus DECAs as needed. The downside is that it extends my committment by two years (though they said that this overlaps the remaining year on my current committment).

Here are my questions:

Is it correct that the only way I can add MRV is with a package that includes a DVR (given I already have 3) and an extension of my contract?

I don't care about the extra DVR, but no harm no foul unless there is a way to get the DECAs and SWiM plus installation for less. Is there a less costly way for me to add MRV (I do want the professional installation)?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You still didn't get the full story.
It doesn't look like you need to add/change any receivers.
The Connected Home/whole home DVR service is $199 + service call, and with no receivers needing to be added/replaced, there is no added commitment.


----------



## HGS (Oct 11, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> You still didn't get the full story.
> It doesn't look like you need to add/change any receivers.
> The Connected Home/whole home DVR service is $199 + service call, and with no receivers needing to be added/replaced, there is no added commitment.


Well they gave me a new receiver ($99) and the full install with CCK for $149 total. I would have preferred to just pay $49 for the install and let them keep the extra DVR but I guess it is a good deal nonetheless. I just found it strange that the only way they could do this was to sell me a new DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HGS said:


> Well they gave me a new receiver ($99) and the full install with CCK for $149 total. I would have preferred to just pay $49 for the install and let them keep the extra DVR but I guess it is a good deal nonetheless. I just found it strange that *the only way they could do this was to sell me a new DVR.*


This is the part that's incorrect. 
Somehow they seemed to have mixed up your HR20s with H20s, which don't work with MRV, while the HR20s do and have from the beginning.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree with VOS (not that he needs my help :lol

I asked today about having a change to my setup for the HR34 which means changing my LNB and a swm16. I was told the installation would be a maximum of $49 (possibly $0). Now I do have the CCK etc. but it sounds to me as if they gave you the install for $49 too.

I also think that they thought you had an H20, not so much for changing the receiver (as they would have sold you an H2x instead of an HR2x) but that they dont think you have a DVR at all and hence sold you one as you need one for MRV. That seems a better explanation.

Either way they sold you a $99 HDDVR that you dont need for your MRV. $49 would be good enough.


----------



## HGS (Oct 11, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> I also think that they thought you had an H20, not so much for changing the receiver (as they would have sold you an H2x instead of an HR2x) but that they dont think you have a DVR at all and hence sold you one as you need one for MRV. That seems a better explanation.


Makes sense except that I made it very clear that I already have 3 DVRs, but tomorrow I will call and try again (I can still cancel the order). I asked if there were not some way I could just order the DECAs and installation and was told no. This is truly Bizzaro customer service.



F1 Fan said:


> Either way they sold you a $99 HDDVR that you dont need for your MRV. $49 would be good enough.


So would $49 normally include the DECAs and SWM module as well as the installation? This is the big question since my present deal does include all that (plus a DVR).

Is there any way around the level 1 CSR to get to someone competent, other than to threaten cancelation ?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Whole home installation fee is normally $199 that gets you the swm and decas needed and thats it so if you got it for $149 plus getting another DVR then you got a good deal


----------



## HGS (Oct 11, 2007)

west99999 said:


> Whole home installation fee is normally $199 that gets you the swm and decas needed and thats it so if you got it for $149 plus getting another DVR then you got a good deal


OK I will take the deal and try to learn to live with 4 DVR and whole house viewing. I guess I will have to start recording programs I presently don't and then try to find the time to watch them all while moving frequently from one room to another. Good thing I am retired.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HGS said:


> OK I will take the deal and try to learn to live with 4 DVR and whole house viewing. I guess I will have to start recording programs I presently don't and then try to find the time to watch them all while moving frequently from one room to another. Good thing I am retired.


Might still be worth another call and explain you don't need the DVR, but want the rest.
Another memeber got a HD DVR and it was a HR23, which while having a larger drive, has a slower CPU than your HR20s.
some have gotten the upgrade for free, or $49, or had to pay full price.
This upgrade [without receiver] doesn't come with a programing commitment [if that matters].


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

As VOS pointed out, you have receivers that will work with MRV w/o adding a 4th DVR. See this *LINK* to see receivers compatible with MRV.

Yes, you got a good deal** if you are OK with the 4th DVR -- there will also be an monthly charge for that added receiver.

**"Good Deal" -- Total list price: HD DVR $199, MRV Upgrade $199, MRV install $49. $450 total but you got it all for $149.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

trh said:


> Yes, you got a good deal** if you are OK with the 4th DVR -- there will also be an monthly charge for that added receiver.


There's the rub! OP will be paying $6 more a month for 2 years.

I also recently called to get upgraded to Whole Home. I was out of contract, and already had 2 DVRs (an HR20-100 and an HR22-100). The CSR gave me a couple of options: $49 for complete Whole Home install, or get an additional DVR and Whole Home Install for FREE. I argued simply for free installation of WH, but the CSR could only package the deal this way. Of course I chose the free option, and I'm glad I did. The new DVR turned out to be an HR24-100. I'm paying an additional $6 a month now (well, $9 with the WH fee added in), but it's well worth it in my eyes. I have way more recording space and I no longer have to nag my wife to watch and delete her shows because we were running out of room!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> There's the rub! OP will be paying $6 more a month for 2 years.
> 
> I also recently called to get upgraded to Whole Home. I was out of contract, and already had 2 DVRs (an HR20-100 and an HR22-100). The CSR gave me a couple of options: $49 for complete Whole Home install, or get an additional DVR and Whole Home Install for FREE. I argued simply for free installation of WH, but the CSR could only package the deal this way. Of course I chose the free option, and I'm glad I did. The new DVR turned out to be an HR24-100. I'm paying an additional $6 a month now (well, $9 with the WH fee added in), but it's well worth it in my eyes. I have way more recording space and I no longer have to nag my wife to watch and delete her shows because we were running out of room!


If you want to save $6, deactivate and return one of your other DVRs.
"It seems like" a 2-year programing commitment is how "free" comes about.


----------



## HGS (Oct 11, 2007)

I called again this morning and by the luck of the draw got a CSR who was able to explain the reason behind the offer that was made to me. He said they know that I don't NEED a fourth DVR but the package offer of a DVR+MRV+CCK at $149 was the least costly offer available FOR SOMEONE WITH MY PRESENT SETUP. That was the key. My present setup does not include SWM. If I already had SWM and 3 DVRs they would be able to convert me to MRV for $49 which would include the DECAs. IF the SWM is needed the conversion cost is normally $199 and they saw that the DVR package was a better deal for me. 

Also learned that I will not be charged an additional $6 / mo for the new DVR since I will be substituting it for an H21 or HR20 that already costs me $6 / mo.

In all I dealt with 3 CSRs. The first two thought that all I needed was to have them activate MRV, with no additional hardware. When pressed on this the second came up with what is apparently the best solution but she could not explain it to me. The third (Jerry) understood it and explained it (though I would not be surprised to learn otherwise in the next few posts).

We are go for MRV tomorrow morning.:hurah:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems like this now does make sense.
It looks to be the only way they can give you a lower price than "full price" on the DECA upgrade.
If they show up with a HR24, it would [IMO] be better than anything you have. If they show up with an HR21-23, then return the H21, as the HR20s might still be a better DVR [IMO].


----------



## HGS (Oct 11, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> If they show up with an HR21-23, then return the H21, as the HR20s might still be a better DVR [IMO].


They brought an HR-23 and I sent back the H-21 as you suggested. Now I have the ability to record 8 programs at once. I am overwhelmed. Do you have any suggestions? :grin: I hope it does not come down to where I have to hire someone to record and watch my programs.

Seriously, this seems like an outstanding setup and I am going to enjoy using it. The only improvement I would like asap is more flexibility in managing and defining playlists so that, for example, with 4 DVRs the merged playlist on each can come from combination of the other DVRs. Or permit grouping the merged playlist by DVR first (if desired) and then by other content related criteria.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

HGS said:


> They brought an HR-23 and I sent back the H-21 as you suggested. Now I have the ability to record 8 programs at once. I am overwhelmed. Do you have any suggestions? :grin: I hope it does not come down to where I have to hire someone to record and watch my programs.
> 
> Seriously, this seems like an outstanding setup and I am going to enjoy using it. The only improvement I would like asap is more flexibility in managing and defining playlists so that, for example, with 4 DVRs the merged playlist on each can come from combination of the other DVRs. Or permit grouping the merged playlist by DVR first (if desired) and then by other content related criteria.


Make your life easy, record shows on dvrs based on networks. For example:

DVR 1
cbs

DVR 2
nbc

DVR 3
abc

DVR 4
fox

Then spread out your cable channels to all these as well. All you have to do is remember which dvr is for which channels. Make your self a small cheat sheet that shows which channels should be recorded on which units, keep your network programs above the cable ones, and your read to roll.


----------

